# Yellow lab spawning again



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

So today when feeding in the afternoon. The male was shimmering in front of the female. Looks like I'm gonna have fries again in 3 weeks


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay ..times up we are waiting for pictures


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha, you must have marked this on your calender, haven't you?



Aquaman said:


> Okay ..times up we are waiting for pictures


Yes, pictures would be nice.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Okay ..times up we are waiting for pictures


Was scimming through my threads and saw your post just now haha sorry.
Well here they are much bigger and more colour on them now


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice, they're looking good!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks 
Also forgot to mention the size. They are now .5"-.75" ^^


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

congrats that's quite the colony you have there ;P


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

user_error said:


> congrats that's quite the colony you have there ;P


Thank you. I will need a bigger tank for these guys in a few months hehe. There are around 30-40 of them in the 10 gallon tank.

How are yours btw?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz they are looking really nice and healthy


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Congratz they are looking really nice and healthy


Thanks Claudia


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i'll post an update once the viable egss start to sprout eyes. so far 11 of the 20 left alive i think


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

user_error said:


> i'll post an update once the viable egss start to sprout eyes. so far 11 of the 20 left alive i think


Oh ok. Looking forward to the update.


----------

